# William Marples and Sons woodworking tools



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

I finally obtained a 1972 catalogue (a most significant reference) and that has enabled me to update my 
William Marples and Sons woodworking tools page considerably.

Web pages are always "Under Construction" and this one is no exception - I would appreciate any factual information relating to William Marples and Sons for inclusion on my page.

James


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

James How much do you know about Marples ? do you know there was one family business then there was 2 then there was 4 and then there was 2 again. Now there is one Marples It is Joseph Marples Company. The William Marples Company was sold to Irwin and they quickly stopped making anything in England. What a waste. I spoke with Joseph Anthony Marples at length about the two Companies and know the rift runs deep.
Ids on many of the older tools is difficult because they were all called Marples and some were called Marples and sons So just because you think you have a tool from one side of this family doesn't mean your always right about which Marples Made it. I am pleased you started a site about these tools but you should try to do it about all the Marples Clan. If you work really hard and get in touch with Tony Marples he can shed some light on the subject for you. He is a great guy very friendly And still making great tools I love all my Marples tools no mater which brothers family made them.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for the input," thedude50". I take it that you haven't visited and read my web page yet- I include several references relating to the history of the William Marples & Sons family including the numerous changes of ownership before Irwin inherited the name. The link I provided in my original message is to one web page of many relating to woodworking hand tools that I personally used during my apprenticeship years in northern England shortly after the end of WWII and which are covered via my …..

Woodworking with Hand Tools c. 1947-1950

..... web site. As you will see when you visit that site, I already have another mini historical page relating to the Butcher Company of Sheffield - I don't intend to add any more pages for I am now quite sick and worn out writing web pages-I will leave that to someone else. Again, thanks for the input, "thedude50" it is always so nice to communicate with people who love and cherish these old tools as much as I do.

James


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

James you can call me dude every one does but my name is Lance. I love my English tools I collect them I import them I buy them new when i can afford to. I have them gifted to me when I do tool reviews on new tools, and I live with my tools every day for at least 8 hours. Here is a little saw (I just got repaired as the original plate was pretty bad off) I love this Marples and sons saw. I hope you love it too.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Lance, you wrote:

"James you can call me dude every one does but my name is Lance."

I don't like dude, so I will call you Lance.

".......... Here is a little saw (I just got repaired as the original plate was pretty bad off) I love this Marples and sons saw. I hope you love it too."

I do love it - I had one just like it, Lance-some sixty years ago.

As you can see from my web site I have always had a great love of both American and British woodworking tools of the 1930s and 1940s, for they were the tools I used in my work-and cherished as collectibles. I still use and collect them to this day.

James


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice find! I wish I had bought the set of Marples chisels back in the 70s. Oh well my loss! By the way very nice website!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Oops James , I used the collect word and don't want you to think I collect tools. By collect I meant gather and acquire. I use every tool I own and that is why I buy old tools they were made better. I have planes that are over 120 years old but i use them like they are new.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

James, my saw arrived a couple of days ago the new plate was done very well and the saw looks like it is new. I am very pleased with how it works and will continue to build my tools to a high level. I have to tell you I am buying up a bunch of I sorby tools that I like very much. I am having them, shipped from England. I love the handles on the chisels and the MR punch logo. I also am fo0nd of the old Sheffield Steel.


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations, Lance.

James


----------



## 141146 (Apr 20, 2014)

I worked for Wm Marples in the late 60's and am still using a set of their wood chisel.(good to the last inch)


----------



## grandad (Sep 27, 2016)

I still have my brass ridge back tenon saw just like yours since purchasing it in 1963 as an apprentice. Tried to access Jamiscus web site but it does not come up? Need some information on colour, tote colour, style age of Marples planes, plenty of sites for Stanly or Sargent but cannot find anything about Marples any suggestions?

Grandad1


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I have a 4 chisel set of Marples blue handled chisels. Made in Sheffield, England. Freshly sharpened and no longer needed by me. If someone aches for them, make an offer. I upgraded to higher grade chisels.


----------

